# HPFP Recall Finally issued on BMW Diesels



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

Bowz said:


> The vin shows no open recalls on that website. The internal document though bmw does show it.
> 
> Hope its a quick turnaround since it appears most people don’t even know about it yet to have the demand on parts.
> 
> Bowz


Good luck on a quick repair. Let us know if the dealership can get you parts to save the sale.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

capt_slow said:


> Give it another month. BMWNA wont be mailing the recall letters till Sept 20, 2021, so around then would be when specific VINs would be flagged in the system.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Bowz said:


> I hope that’s not the case. I’m hoping they have prestaged some pumps in preparation for this issue. If VW follows suit with replacement (doubt they will) its going to be a long wait.
> 
> I’ve got the wife’s GSW dealing with the warantee issues as she has my Passat. First world problems but the lack of tint is killing me.


Don't count on it being faster with the current global supply chain issues existing. I essentially work with my company's Supply Chain organization (I was actually part of that org at one time years in the past) and this is not going away. My recommendation is to presume, there have been no pumps to pre-stage. My personal experience is that companies do not pre-stage in anticipation of a recall. They react after the recall is issued. Those of us with the EGR recall, sometimes waited longer than a year. For our f10 535xd, it was 14 months to receive the invite for the inspection. It was not until after the inspection that any parts were to be ordered. Fortunately for us, there was nothing indicating our EGR had an issue and we were set free.

BTW, the reason BMWNA is able to say there is no recall is that they have yet to send any letters. Those get sent in a month. Until then they have only the notice of a potential future recall (different than a recall) which most of us received in the mail.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The EGR delay was for equippping and training dealerships to perform the photographic inspection of the EGR.


----------



## DI54 (Aug 7, 2017)

I currently own 4 Diesel vehicles that have HPFP with mileages varying from 279,000 to 32000 miles. Cumulative total mileage for all 4 vehicles is around 500K.
Knock on the wood I have had not a single HPFP failure in the last 11 years of ownership. As N1das mentioned, I also buy my fuel from high volume Diesel gas stations and almost always use lubricants (Howes, Opti lube etc). In addition, I try not to go too low on fuel before filling the tank. I follow strictly car manufacturers' maintenance interval for oil and filters change. All 4 of my vehicles (I drive 2016 535d, my wife drives 2016 X5d with 126,000 miles --actually my favorite vehicle among the 4--- and my children drive 2015 and 2010 Jetta TDI)
I maintain all 4 cars by myself and they have been performing great with astonishing fuel economy and performance.
So while BMW's recall is a good, I am also a little concerned to have dealer open up perfectly working fine fuel system for the purpose of replacing the HPFP with a newer version.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

It is good to hear folks with high mileage diesels having had no HPFP problems. Our 328dx wagon has 144000 miles and, honestly, exploding fuel pump was my biggest concern. I've gone through the recalls for transfer case (lost one at 73k, recall at 120000) and for EGR system 108k and hope to keep this wagon now another 4 years. I'm letting them swap it out.


----------



## BEAMN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting! My X5D engine light came on this week and I have noticed a flutter periodically. I have a service appointment next week and while I understand not wanting to have major work done, I would much rather be covered under the recall. 🙂 With the exception of a periodic road trip, I typically fuel up with Costco diesel. I have 77k miles with mostly highway driving with the exception of the last 16 months due to COVID. Went from driving 15k per year to 3k. 

I’ll circle back and let you know if this is in fact the issue. Many Thanks to this forum and timely notification. I will be sure to take in the recall documents when I go to my service appointment. 

BTW, my 2011 Z4 also had a fuel pump recall and have had no issue whatsoever from that service. Imagine that the diesel fuel pump replacement is just a tad bit more involved. 😁


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

The recall is showing up in the BMW recall database for my 2018 328d F31 x-drive. 

How long are these recalls good for? Can you sit on it until you need to use it? 

If the fuel pump fails and causes engine damage, does the recall cover those repairs as well?


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

This is all very interesting. I have several points.
1. Does the recall cover HPFP's that have already failed as well as the collateral damage such a failure caused? $$$$
2. My strategy is different from N1DAS: I don't "drive it like I stole it"
3. I only use branded diesel which to me has a higher chance of proper additive. (brands with "top tier" general designation - only a few have "top tier" diesel though), Shell had a good record (since 1972) in my book, maintains its own pipeline in a lot of places, and contracts with BMW for oils etc.
4. I don't use truck stops with unbranded unknown additive packages, (crap diesel in large fresh quantities is still crap diesel).
5. I don't use aftermarket additives that hardly have any proof of improved preventive outcomes (yes, scientific).

To replace the HPFP on my 2016 535d as I recall requires removing the engine as the pump itself is at the aft part of the engine. I agree with distrusting dealers but have had good luck with two dealers around here (Savannah and Charleston) I did have the local dealer want to charge me over $2,000 for two NOx sensors that were "out of spec" my car runs fine - the advisor said not to bother if there is no check engine light. If they replace my HPFP who knows what else they might come up with $$$$ to add to the bill! After all, this is BMW.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

Greetings! So,

1. Yes, need to justify other expenses.
2. Most folks with the diesels don't race them.
3. Good for you! Many of us fill up where we are.
4 and 5. Never put additives in my fuel.
I don't know what your milage was but NOx sensors were covered by extended warranty to 120000. Check with your good dealer and good luck!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> This is all very interesting. I have several points.
> 1. Does the recall cover HPFP's that have already failed as well as the collateral damage such a failure caused? $$$$
> 2. My strategy is different from N1DAS: I don't "drive it like I stole it"
> 3. I only use branded diesel which to me has a higher chance of proper additive. (brands with "top tier" general designation - only a few have "top tier" diesel though), Shell had a good record (since 1972) in my book, maintains its own pipeline in a lot of places, and contracts with BMW for oils etc.
> ...


Good to see you posting Pierre Louis. Tip o’ th’ hat.

First time ever that I have seen Hendrick’s Charleston BMW recommended.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Doug Huffman said:


> Good to see you posting Pierre Louis. Tip o’ th’ hat.
> 
> First time ever that I have seen Hendrick’s Charleston BMW recommended.


Don't use them that much but they basically specialized in diesels when I purchased mine. I would interview any mechanic that would work on my car anyway.

My last oil analysis at about 100,000 miles was perfect.

Cheers


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

LakeCitySkyRoad said:


> Greetings! So,
> 
> 1. Yes, need to justify other expenses.
> 2. Most folks with the diesels don't race them.
> ...


Thanks. It was the dealer who wanted to replace them. Will look into it.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Doug Huffman said:


> Good to see you posting Pierre Louis...


I don't know how to get to the first unread post on threads I belong to since they changed the format. It pisses me off, so I just hang around the other f10 forum. IT people irk me.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> Don't use them that much but they basically specialized in diesels when I purchased mine. I would interview any mechanic that would work on my car anyway.
> 
> My last oil analysis at about 100,000 miles was perfect.
> 
> Cheers


Very interesting. This might give me something to do while Milady Wife is visiting her great-grandchildren in Ladson.


----------



## BEAMN (Jun 6, 2011)

BEAMN said:


> Thanks for posting! My X5D engine light came on this week and I have noticed a flutter periodically. I have a service appointment next week and while I understand not wanting to have major work done, I would much rather be covered under the recall. 🙂 With the exception of a periodic road trip, I typically fuel up with Costco diesel. I have 77k miles with mostly highway driving with the exception of the last 16 months due to COVID. Went from driving 15k per year to 3k.
> 
> I’ll circle back and let you know if this is in fact the issue. Many Thanks to this forum and timely notification. I will be sure to take in the recall documents when I go to my service appointment.
> 
> BTW, my 2011 Z4 also had a fuel pump recall and have had no issue whatsoever from that service. Imagine that the diesel fuel pump replacement is just a tad bit more involved. 😁



UPDATE: 3 injectors have to be replaced thankfully under warranty! This is the second time injectors have been replaced with 4 being replaced @ 38k in 2018. I checked the recall for HPFP but mine is not listed (yet?). So question, is It possible the HPFP is disintegrating and causing the injectors to fail? Appreciate any insights as to the failure of the injectors.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

What evidence have you of particularly injector failure?


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Pierre Louis said:


> I don't know how to get to the first unread post on threads I belong to since they changed the format. It pisses me off, so I just hang around the other f10 forum. IT people irk me.


I think I figured it out: check "alerts" under my profile symbol at the top right....


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

Has anyone outside of Canada received a recall notice or gotten a hit on the VIN checker yet? I'm still waiting.


----------



## LivNowPayL8r (Nov 25, 2019)

LakeCitySkyRoad said:


> Has anyone outside of Canada received a recall notice or gotten a hit on the VIN checker yet? I'm still waiting.



Just checked my VIN… 0 open recalls. (‘16 535d)


----------



## drone8 (Mar 18, 2018)

LakeCitySkyRoad said:


> Has anyone outside of Canada received a recall notice or gotten a hit on the VIN checker yet? I'm still waiting.


I'm in the US. just received my recall letter from BMW today. Carfax informed me of the recall about a month ago(I get free carfax with geico).


----------



## ohio_pioneer (Feb 7, 2021)

I have a 328d that is currently in the shop for fuel pump replacement. Actually found out about the recall while it was at the dealership. CEL came on for injector issues and they are replacing the injectors, pump, and fuel tank out of an abundance of caution. I am the second owner of the vehicle so I'm not sure about where they got fuel, but based on reading this thread it looks like I'll be investing in some additives going forward. This is my first diesel so I'm new at this.


----------



## drone8 (Mar 18, 2018)

ohio_pioneer said:


> I have a 328d that is currently in the shop for fuel pump replacement. Actually found out about the recall while it was at the dealership. CEL came on for injector issues and they are replacing the injectors, pump, and fuel tank out of an abundance of caution. I am the second owner of the vehicle so I'm not sure about where they got fuel, but based on reading this thread it looks like I'll be investing in some additives going forward. This is my first diesel so I'm new at this.


What's the mileage on your diesel? I have a 2017 myself with 24000 miles now.


----------



## ohio_pioneer (Feb 7, 2021)

drone8 said:


> What's the mileage on your diesel? I have a 2017 myself with 24000 miles now.


38k miles. I just got it back yesterday of having it been at the dealership for a month. Service notes indicated they found metal shavings in the fuel pump. Ended up replacing the pump, gas tank, all four injectors, and relevant hoses and clamps and things.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

Well, this is annoying - Service rep says this is not a real recall, just an extended service coverage to 10 years / 120000 miles and since my 328dx has 146000, I'm out of luck.


----------



## ohio_pioneer (Feb 7, 2021)

LakeCitySkyRoad said:


> Well, this is annoying - Service rep says this is not a real recall, just an extended service coverage to 10 years / 120000 miles and since my 328dx has 146000, I'm out of luck.


That is interesting. I actually received two mailers. One stating the recall and that, at this time, there is no solution. The other mailer stating the extended warranty.

Does your car have an issue or are you looking for a "fixed" replacement?


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

ohio_pioneer said:


> Does your car have an issue or are you looking for a "fixed" replacement?


No issue yet - just the anxiety one has after having read and discussed exploding HPFPs with other 2014 328d owners less fortunate (or lucky) than I.


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

Update…Acting on the recall letter I received from BMW, I called the dealer to move forward with the repair/replacement of the HPFP. They said they do not have inventory of parts. 

They made note in my file, that I called to request the repair and said to call back in mid-December if I don’t hear back from them before then. 

I asked if the replacement parts are revised parts or the same part number, just new. They didn’t know the answer at this time. 

No symptoms yet, at 86,221 km


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

MustGofaster said:


> Update…Acting on the recall letter I received from BMW, I called the dealer to move forward with the repair/replacement of the HPFP. They said they do not have inventory of parts.
> 
> They made note in my file, that I called to request the repair and said to call back in mid-December if I don’t hear back from them before then.
> 
> ...


I have my final covered service and warranty inspection next week for my '18 X5 35d. I called after I made the appointment to ask if they could make sure to complete the recall at the same time. I received a similar response, but have seen FB posts indicating people on the US Eastern coast are starting to get called for appointments. It may be that some dealers are not fully aware of how many potential recalls they have and need to let BMW NA know. I am going to remind my SA that we also have a '14 f10 535xdrived covered by the recall.

Update: SA indicated they have been told it will be early '22 before they see parts.


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

Parts are now available. Appointment made for end of December. Service duration 1+ day(s). The dealer I spoke to is doing 2 per week.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

MustGofaster said:


> Parts are now available. Appointment made for end of December. Service duration 1+ day(s). The dealer I spoke to is doing 2 per week.


What part of Canada? I've noticed parts are available in the eastern US, but not out here in the west where deals do not have as much volume...


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

The dealer is located in Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

MustGofaster said:


> The dealer is located in Mississauga, Ontario


I would call Mississauga "East"....BTW, I've visited and have co-workers there. Not as many as there used to be, but still some.


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

Pfaff BMW is the dealer I made the appointment with


----------



## RobE30 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi guys. Just picked up a 17 328d touring a week or so ago and it has an active recall for the hpfp. At this time, everything is working ok (knock on wood). Like others have said, hate to get into something that is working fine just to have some knucklehead screw it up. Any indication if this is recall with a finite time period or a forever recall like the airbags on the E46?

In feedback on service dept at Daniels BMW in Allentown or Thompson BMW in Doylestown?


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

MustGofaster said:


> Parts are now available. Appointment made for end of December. Service duration 1+ day(s). The dealer I spoke to is doing 2 per week.


HPFP recall was performed/completed today. Took 1/2 day to complete. 

13-51-7-824-477 HPFP
11-14-576-339 Screw Plug


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Finally the local service advisor indicated he could order parts. The f10 is now scheduled contingent on part availability. Need to get the f15 scheduled too.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Just recovered the f10 from having the recall completed. I am a bit surprised that it took longer than a day. I was the first one in yesterday, but it was not finished until about 10:30 AM this morning. Still trying to schedule the f15.


----------



## MustGofaster (Oct 27, 2017)

After the dealer completed the HPFP recall, my car began to leak oil. 

Returned to the dealer and they had to replace oil dipstick gasket.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

MustGofaster said:


> After the dealer completed the HPFP recall, my car began to leak oil.
> 
> Returned to the dealer and they had to replace oil dipstick gasket.


I will watch for that. Thank you.


----------

